# spec v amp



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey i know the spec v has a 300 watt system but how much power is comming from the amp, it wont tell you.

i know most of the power will be comming from the deck and i was guessing the amp itself put out like 80 watts but does anyone know for sure???


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

gackt said:


> *Hey i know the spec v has a 300 watt system but how much power is comming from the amp, it wont tell you.
> 
> i know most of the power will be comming from the deck and i was guessing the amp itself put out like 80 watts but does anyone know for sure???
> *


Woah!!!! No way man!!! That goes against lots of rules and regulations! I can't figure out what you are saying...
But if the system is 300watts...and your amps only provide 80 watts...
then ummmmmmmmmm...your system is only producing 80 watts, which is kinda confusing!
Your system can only produce what your amps give you! If your amp supplies 80wats, then your whole entire system will run at 80 watts!
If your system is at 300 watts, then your amp is most likely supplying 300 watts!

I really don't quite know what your asking here...otherwise I'd help!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well the spec claims it has a 300 watt system, but in fact they're bending the truth....a WHOLE lot. See what they did is take the MAX power each speaker can take and added it together, coming up with 300. Hell if you rank my system that way I have a 900+ watt system, and after my sub it'll be a 2500+ watt system, lol. The "Rockford Fosgate 300 Watt" system is not putting out 300 watts, not even close to it....it's more like 100 total, between all 4 speakers and the sub. I'd say your stock amp puts out around 15x4, then the sub gets around 30-40 watts.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah...I know I hate when companies do that! 
It's engineers like us that are forced to do stuff like that!
Because of marketing department!!

It's even worse than that because they tell you Rms value...not max value!


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

unish25, tis not a good answer you gave, well the first one you can have a 300 watt system with on 80 coming off the amp. YOu do know that every head unit has an amp in it other wise you wouldnt be able to power your speakers. But even so that would mean that head unit is doing 55 x 4 which is highly unlikely on a factory deck even 55x4 max is unlikely or any aftermarket deck for that matter


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

300watts?
are there 2 different types of RF package? mine said 180watt
mine is a black spec v with the RF package.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if you have the 180 watt POS system then you don't have the RF package, there is no RF 180watt, only the RF 300watt. Although both of them severely blow, so it doesn't really matter


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

wat is that 180 watt one? is that stock regular? i got a sub in the back....n i did get charged for the RF package or something like that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the 180 watt is just the base model crap one. Your sub in the back, is in on the rear deck with the other speakers or is it actually in a box of it's own in the trunk?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *unish25, tis not a good answer you gave, well the first one you can have a 300 watt system with on 80 coming off the amp. YOu do know that every head unit has an amp in it other wise you wouldnt be able to power your speakers. But even so that would mean that head unit is doing 55 x 4 which is highly unlikely on a factory deck even 55x4 max is unlikely or any aftermarket deck for that matter *


You dare challenge me on my electrical engineering skills?
Are you sure you want to do that now? LOL!
As a general rule...Power cannot be created nor destroyed...remember that!
It's kinda my fault..I should've been more clear on that!
Anyways 55*4=220 Watts. I don't get what your trying to say there...


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

*the 180 watt is just the base model crap one. Your sub in the back, is in on the rear*

it is a box mounted on the right back seat


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

k if it's in a separate box and a 10" sub then you have the 300watt RF system, the 180watt has a 6.5" sub mounted in the rear deck right next to the driver's side rear speaker.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

so i got ripped????

this is how my trunk looks like, it looks like a 6' sub









n this is wat that paper says
sorry for the poor picture quality


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

thats the 300watt RF system (the expensive one that still sounds like ass )

that's a 10" sub, 6" is tiny


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

*sr20dem0n*

hey thankz for clearing everything up for me...

on my paper where it says "Interior Features" it listed a 180watt AM/FM/CD Audio system w/7 speakers, i guess that was the basice cuz on the other side it listed the AF package
I tought got ripped cuz i exspected something better with a 300w system

to tell u the truth my system that i had on my civic was hella louder then this
wat i had was 
-Pioneer deck
-Two 6 1/2 Pioneer speakers for my front
-Two 6X9 pioneer speakers for the back
-and a gay ass 200w amp
AND NO BOX OR SUB!!!!!!!

time to upgrade my system now 
any suggestion on where to start first?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

start with everything 

but seriously, if you do pieces at a time you won't be happy until it's all done. I started with rear speakers, then did the fronts, then did the head unit and amp, then did the sub and amp. This was over a period of about 15 months. I wouldn't recommend getting the speakers before the amp because you can blow them from lack of power, and you can't get an amp before the headunit unless you want to waste money on LOC's. It's much easier to just save up and then do it all at once.


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

k here ill try to clear this up for everyone


the head unit contains a amp that supplies the 4 speakers with power...im not sure how much it is on a stock but aftermarket decks put out about 50x4 watts...so u get 200 watts from ur deck to ur 4 stock speakers...now if u wanted to through in a 500 watt sub into ur car u would need a amp to make up for the excess watts over 200...ie a 500 watt amp...makes snese when u realize that most cars dont have a amp but still produce music...thats b/c the head unit supplies a limited amopunt of watts(200)

i hope this cleared everything up


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> *the head unit contains a amp that supplies the 4 speakers with power*


whoa really? hehe j/k

most stock headunits put out around 20watts peak, and around 10-12rms. The system in the sentras, like I've said before, is not the power that it is really running at. If you look up the specs on a speaker online, you will find what it's rated power handling is. Most nicer speakers are around 70rms and 200 peak. What Nissan did with the 180watt and the 300watt systems is they took that peak power that the speakers can handle, added it all up, and then claimed that it was that powerful. So if you had 4 of those 70rms 200peak speakers, Nissan would claim that you had an 800watt system, even though it is nowhere near that, if it was running on an aftermarket deck then it would be more like 220 peak or 120rms. I'd say the 300watt RF system in the sentras really puts out around 80rms including the sub, and the 180watt system is closer to 50-60rms including the sub


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

More simpler and clearer...

If your amp is rated for 1000w 
and your speakers or subs are rated for 2000w

Then when you turn on the music you will only get 1000w!
Your amps need to supply more to get louder bang!
Get it?
You need an amp that has 2000w!!! NOW YOU GET IT?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *NOW YOU GET IT? *


Who are you talking to?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Who are you talking to? *


Nevermind...DOH!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

the RF headunit supplies NO power from what i understand to any of the speakers. All the speakers and the sub run to the Nissan factory amp. I took my stock sub out and put in a 12 and a new amp, WOW does it sound much better. Also replacing the shitty OEM headunit improved the speakers sound.


----------

